# HELP! bloodworm coming out of the gill



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

AAAHHHHhhh my cory cat ate a bloodworm and it's coming out of his gill
should i be worried? what should i do?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That happened to one of my fish before. Looked disgusting, but the worms fell out on their own & the fish was totally fine.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

*phew* thank you.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Happens to my cories all the time, it seems like they try to chew faster than they can swallow so the "extras" spill out.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

This happens to my fish all the time. Just give it a bit of time and everything should be fine.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try owning an oscar and feed him a block of bloodworms... it just comes right back out from the gills... no point of even feeding him bloodworms LOL!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

it was stuck in the gills, like it was half way and they were swimming with it partially out through it's gill
I'm glad it's normal =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't even worry about it! =)


----------

